# Große Datei auslesen/in dieser suchen



## m0ps (7. Apr 2011)

Tag zusammen,
ich müsste eine große Datei (300.000 Zeilen und mehr) auslesen bzw in dieser dann suchen. (Dateigrößen bis ca 300 mb!)

Die Datei müsste nur einmalig beim Start des Programms geladen werden und dann eben als Object gespeichert werden um Suchanfragen zu bearbeiten. Die Dauer der Ladezeit ist egal. Wie stellt man sowas am Besten an? Die Datei als DOM parsen? Geht das überhaupt? 

Wie würdet ihr da vorgehen?

Greetz
m0ps


----------



## kama (7. Apr 2011)

Hi,

ich würde mich einen Suchindex anlegen und damit dann suchen...

Lucene wäre hier vielleicht eine Möglichkeit?

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## fastjack (7. Apr 2011)

Wenn es eine XML-Datei ist, würde ich lieber per SAX parsen, per DOM wirds dauern. Und selbst dann, hast du nur den Objektbaum im Speicher, den mußt Du dann noch durchsuchen, also nimm SAX.


----------

